# Prince



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i was reading some puppymill webpages and came across Prince

--please watch his video too...it takes quite awhile to load BUT VERY WORTH THE WAIT

HE IS SO CUTE!!!!!!!!









Prince


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Prince is adorable !!!!!!! Maxi shakes his head sometimes do i have anything to worry about my friends toy poodle does that too, now im worried








I rescue prince in a new york minute he is such a cutie


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Aww.. he is just precious.. poor little guy, he has such a sad little story. -_-


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwwwwwww....! He would be a perfect friend for Kodie!!!!!!!!







They are both under 4lbs, have MVD(at least thats what i think Prince has), have a unclosed hole on their heads (I forget the medicial term), and both are adorable! Great article.. its exactly what i've been going through! 
It doesnt say his age or if hes adoptable!!????


----------

